# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أسرار وإبداعات فى حفظ القرآن الكريم  (طريقة الحصون الخمسة)

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

مقدمة:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:

فهذا بيان مختصر لطريقة حفظ القرآن الكريم بفكرة الحصون الخمسة  أردت أن أنفع الإخوان ليصلوا بحفظهم إلى أعلى مستويات الإتقان فى وقت يسير  بإذن الله العلى الكبير ، وهى قائمة على أساس من السنة النبوية (تعاهدوا  هذا القرآن)، وقد تناولتها بالشرح من خلال دورة علمية متكاملة بعنوان  (أسرار وإبداعات فى حفظ القرآن الكريم) ، وقد قمت بالتحفيظ بها فأتت ثمرات  يانعة فى وقت يسير مع مختلف الأعمار والمستويات الثقافية بفضل الله وحده.

وأريد أن أنبه القارئ أنه لابد من نجاح الحفظ بهذه الطريقة العلم بأصول وأركان الحفظ السليم وضوابطه وكذلك أصول وأركان وفنون المراجعة وكذلك المتابعة ، وأصل أصول التوفيق والقبول الإخلاص ،  وقد استقصيت ذلك كله بشئ من التفصيل من خلال الكتاب والسنة وأقوال حفاظ  العلماء من الأمة وسقت من أخبارهم وقصصهم وعلو همتهم فى حفظ القرآن الكثير  وقطفت لك أزهارا من بساتين وصاياهم واعتصرت لك من أفكارهم شرابا سائغا  زلالا فى كتاب أسلوبه طريف ، ملمحه لطيف ومحمله خفيف بعنوان: (أسرار  وإبداعات فى حفظ القرآن الكريم) ولو كان من عيب فيه فهو ذنوب جامعه ، غفر  الله لى ولك ، وعصمنى وإياك من الزلل ، آمين.

أسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنى الإخلاص و أن يكسي هذا العمل ثوب القبول وأن  ينفع به المسلمين فى مكان وزمان وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وقارئ  القرآن و محبه وسلم.

فقير عفو ربه
سعيد أبو العلا حمزة



وها هو الملف الصوتي الذي يشرح المقدمة بإستفاضة ويجيب على أسئلة الحاضرين
الحلقة رقم -1- : مقدمة - وسؤال يحتاج منك اجابه



يتبع بعون الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحصن الأول: القراءة المستمرة والاستماع المنهجي (التحضير الشهري):

ويتمثل فى القراءة من المصحف بواقع جزئين يوميا على الأكثر ؛ أى ختمة نصف شهرية ، 
وينبغى ألا يكون الوقت اللازم لقراءة الجزئين أكثر من 40 دقيقة للجزئين معا (بصورة مجتمعة أو متفرقة) 
أما السريع القراءة مع مراعاة أحكام التجويد قدر المستطاع فلا ينبغى أن يستغرق الجزء الواحد أكثر من 15 دقيقة، 
ويمكن أن تقرأ جزء فقط يوميا ؛ أى ختمة كل شهر ، وهذا لا أحبه لمن أراد حفظا متقنا والله المستعان.

والاستماع المنهجى: هو الاستماع إلى ختمة مرتلة كاملة بواقع حزب يوميا على الأقل.




الحصن الثاني: التحضير (وهو أقوى حصن لقلعة الحفظ) ويتمثل في:

1- التحضير الأسبوعى: 
ويتمثل فى قراءة الصفحات المراد حفظها فى الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ أى تقرأ كل يوم ال 7 صفحات التى ستقوم بحفظها فى الأسبوع القادم ، 
فإذا كان الأسبوع الحالى ممتد من السبت 7 / 10 إلى الجمعة 16 / 10  
وتحفظ فيه من الصفحة رقم 8 إلى الصفحة رقم 14 
فإنك ستقوم بتحضير ال 7 صفحات التالية لهذه الصفحات (من صفحة رقم 15 إلى صفحة رقم 21 ) 
والتى سيتم حفظها فى الأسبوع الممتد من السبت 17 / 7 إلى الجمعة 23 / 7

2- التحضير الليلى: 
ويكون فى الليلة التى تسبق يوم الحفظ وهو عبار عن تكرار صفحة الحفظ لمدة 15 دقيقة قبل النوم بطريقة الترتيل السريع نسبيا 
وقبل ذلك تكرار سماعها بتركيز شديد من فضيلة الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوى رحمه الله على وجه الخصوص لمدة 15 دقيقة أو عشر مرات أيهما أقرب

3- التحضير القَبلى: 
ويكون قبل الحفظ الجديد مباشرة وهو عبارة عن تكرار الصفحة المراد حفظها بطريقة الحدر قراءة من المصحف وبتركيز لمدة 15 دقيقة ( حوالى 15 مرة).



 الحلقة رقم -2- : شرح الحصن الأول والثانى( القراءة المستمرة والتحضير )


يتبع بعون الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحصن الثالث: مراجعة البعيد (طريقة الأنابيب):

ويتمثل فى مراجعة ما يتكون من صفحات محفوظة بعد ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ الجديد، وهو يتكون تدريجيا؛ ويكون بواقع مرة واحدة أسبوعيا ، 

فعندما يتكون مثلا ٥ صفحات بعد ال ٢٠ صفحة ، يتم مراجعة هذه الصفحات الخمس يوم السبت ، 
ثم يتراكم ٧ صفحات أسبوعيا ( لمن يحفظ صفحة يوميا) ، فيصبح مقدار المراجعة  البعيدة ١٢ صفحة فى يوم السبت من كل أسبوع وهكذا حتى يمتلأ يوم السبت ب ٤٠  صفحة (جزءان فقط) ، وهذه هى الأنبوبة الأولى 

ثم نشرع ملأ أنبوبة يوم الأحد بما يتكون من صفحات محفوظة إلى أن يمتلأ يوم الأحد هو الآخر ب ٤٠ صفحة وهكذا 

حتى تمتلأ أيام الأسبوع كلها بمراجعة البعيد بواقع جزأين يوميا ( ٤٠ دقيقة فقط)، 

لا تقل : هذا كثير ، فإن هذه صفحات ستكون سهلة جدا لأنها مرت بمراحل التحضير كلها ومرحلة مراجعة القريب ومرحلة الحفظ نفسه حتى وصلت إلى حصن مراجعة البعيد، فاستعن بالله.



الحصن الرابع: مراجعة القريب:

ويتمثل فى مراجعة ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ الجديد يوميا ، هذه ال ٢٠ صفحة تتكون أيضا تدريجيا؛ 

فأنت تحفظ اليوم صفحة واحدة وغدا تراجعها ثم بعد ذلك تصير الصفحة صفحتين حتى تصل إلى ٢٠ صفحة يوميا (جزءا يوميا) 
وهى تستغرق حوالى ٢٠ دقيقة إذا كنت منتظما فى مراجعتها يوميا ولا تكسل عنها  وتذكر وصية النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (تعاهدوا هذا القرآن).

ملحوظة هامة: 
مرتبة القراءة من حيث السرعة أثناء المراجعة هى (الحدر) وليس الترتيل أو التحقيق، فلكل مقام مقال.



الحلقة رقم -3- : شرح الحصن الثالث والرابع ( مراجعة البعيد ومراجعة القريب ) 


يتبع بعون الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

قراءة الحدر: القراءة السريعه مع المحافظه على التجويد وهي تستخدم اكثر للمراجعه والتسميع
يشترط لها إتقان القارئ لحفظه, وانتهاء درايته, وحسن معرفته, وبلوغ فهمه 
قال أبو عمرو: ( فضلاً عن الحدر الذي لا يتقنه إلا مخصوص, ولا يضبطه إلا حاذق ).

مصحف الشيخ ياسر سلامة بإسلوب الحدر والذي تم ذكره في محاضرة الحلقة الثالثة
http://www.el-moslem...lawa.php?id=120

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

نظرا لكثرة التساؤلات على الحصون السابقة
فقد تم إفراد حلقة للإجابة على الأسئلة

الحلقة رقم -4- : الرد على الاسئلة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحصن الخامس والأخير: الحفظ الجديد:

ومثالنا فى هذا البرنامج (صفحة واحدة) ويكون حفظها خلال ١٥ دقيقة فقط من خلال تطبيق أركان الحفظ السليم ( ٢٧ ركنا) وتجنب أخطاء الحفظ .

للاستزادة: اقرأ كتاب : 
أسرار وإبداعات فى حفظ القرآن الكريم، إعداد: سعيد حمزة 
(طور الإعداد، يسر الله إخراجه).



الحلقة رقم -5- من شرح الحصون الخمسة: شرح الحصن الخامس- الحفظ- الجزء الأول



يتبع بعون الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

تابع الحصن الخامس والأخير: الحفظ الجديد:

وإليك بعض النماذج المختلفة ليتضح لك كيفية تطبيق هذه الطريقة المبنية على أصل نبوى كريم (تعاهدوا):

نموذج ( ١): يوم فى حياة رجل حفظ أربع صفحات و يحفظ الآن الصفحة الخامسة

ملحوظة: الحفظ يبدأ من الصفحة رقم ٣ من المصحف طبعة الملك فهد يستثنى  الصفحة رقم ١ و ٢ من المصحف الشريف ؛ سورة الفاتحة وبداية سورة البقرة:

١- حفظ الصفحة الخامسة ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٢- مراجعة القريب: مراجعة ال ٤ صفحات ؛ الثالثة والرابعة ( ٤ دقائق).
٣- مراجعة البعيد : لا يوجد بعد. (صفر دقيقة)
٤- التحضير القبلى: للصفحة الخامسة ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٥- التحضير الليلى: للصفحة االسادسة ( ١٥ دقيقة) واستماع إن أمكن ( ١٠ مرات لمدة ١٠ دقائق).
٦- التحضير الأسبوعى: قراءة ال ٧ صفحات التى سيتم حفظها الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ ( ١٠ دقائق )
٧- التحضير الشهرى (القراءة المستمرة ): جزأين ( ٤٠ دقيقة على الأكثر بطريقة الحدر).

الوقت اللازم فى هذا اليوم: ١٠٩ دقيقة ( موزعة على اليوم وفى الصلوات).
أيعجز أحدنا على أن يستقطع ١٠٩ دقيقة من يوم مقداره ١٤٤٠ دقيقة؟!!!!!



نموذج ( ٢): يوم فى حياة رجل حفظ ٢٠ صفحة ويحفظ الآن الصفحة الواحدة والعشرين

١- حفظ الصفحة الواحدة والعشرين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٢- مراجعة القريب: مراجعة ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ؛ من ص ٣ إلى ص٢٢ ٢٠(( دقيقة)) 
٣- مراجعة البعيد : لا يوجد بعد. (صفر دقيقة)
٤- التحضير القبلى: للصفحة الواحدة والعشرين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٥- التحضير الليلى: للصفحة الثانية والعشرين ( ١٥ دقيقة) واستماع إن أمكن ( ١٠ مرات لمدة ١٠ دقائق).
٦- التحضير الأسبوعى: قراءة ال ٧ صفحات التى سيتم حفظها الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ ( ١٠ دقائق ).
٧- التحضير الشهرى (القراءة المستمرة ): جزأين ( ٤٠ دقيقة على الأكثر بطريقة الحدر).

الوقت اللازم فى هذا اليوم: ١٢٥ دقيقة ( موزعة على اليوم وفى الصلوات).
أيعجز أحدنا على أن يستقطع ١٢٥ دقيقة من يوم مقداره ١٤٤٠ دقيقة؟!!!!!



نموذج ( ٣): يوم السبت لرجل حفظ ٢٦ صفحة ويحفظ الآن الصفحة السابعة والعشرين

١- حفظ الصفحة السابعة والعشرين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٢- مراجعة القريب: مراجعة ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ؛ من ص ٩ إلى ص٢٨ ((٢٠ دقيقة)) 
٣- مراجعة البعيد : ( ٦ صفحات ) من ص ٣ إلى ص ٨ ((٦ دقائق))
٤- التحضير القبلى: للصفحة السابعة والعشرين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٥- التحضير الليلى: للصفحة الثامنة والعشرين ( ١٥ دقيقة) واستماع إن أمكن ( ١٠ مرات لمدة ١٠ دقائق).
٦- التحضير الأسبوعى: قراءة ال ٧ صفحات التى سيتم حفظها الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ ( ١٠ دقائق ).
٧- التحضير الشهرى (القراءة المستمرة ): جزأين ( ٤٠ دقيقة على الأكثر بطريقة الحدر).

الوقت اللازم فى هذا اليوم: ١٣١ دقيقة ( موزعة على اليوم وفى الصلوات).
أيعجز أحدنا على أن يستقطع ١٣١ دقيقة من يوم مقداره ١٤٤٠ دقيقة؟!!!!!



نموذج ( ٤):يوم السبت لرجل حفظ ٦٠ صفحة ويحفظ الآن الصفحة الواحدة والستين

١- حفظ الصفحة الواحدة والستين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٢- مراجعة القريب: مراجعة ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ؛ من ص ٤٣ إلى ص٦٢ ((٢٠ دقيقة))
٣- مراجعة البعيد : ( ٤٠ صفحة ) من ص ٣ إلى ص ٤٢ (( ٤٠ دقائق))
٤- التحضير القبلى: الصفحة الواحدة والستين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٥- التحضير الليلى: للصفحة الثانية والستين ( ١٥ دقيقة) واستماع إن أمكن ( ١٠ مرات لمدة ١٠ دقائق).
٦- التحضير الأسبوعى: قراءة ال ٧ صفحات التى سيتم حفظها الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ ( ١٠ دقائق ).
٧- التحضير الشهرى (القراءة المستمرة ): جزأين ( ٤٠ دقيقة على الأكثر بطريقة الحدر).

الوقت اللازم فى هذا اليوم: ١٦٥ دقيقة ( موزعة على اليوم وفى الصلوات).
أيعجز أحدنا على أن يستقطع ١٦٥ دقيقة من يوم مقداره ١٤٤٠ دقيقة؟!!!!!



نموذج ( ٥): يوم الأحد لرجل حفظ ٦١ صفحة و يحفظ الآن الصفحة الثانية والستين

١- حفظ الصفحة الثانية والستين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٢- مراجعة القريب: مراجعة ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ؛ من ص ٤٤ إلى ص٦٣ ((٢٠ دقيقة)) 
٣- مراجعة البعيد : لم يتكون إلا صفحة واحدة من ال ٤٠ صحفة الخاصة بيوم الأحد ( ١ دقيقة)
٤- التحضير القبلى: الصحفة الثانية والستين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٥- التحضير الليلى: للصفحة الثالثة والستين ( ١٥ دقيقة) واستماع إن أمكن ( ١٠ مرات لمدة ١٠ دقائق).
٦- التحضير الأسبوعى: قراءة ال ٧ صفحات التى سيتم حفظها الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ ( ١٠ دقائق ).
٧- التحضير الشهرى (القراءة المستمرة ): جزأين ( ٤٠ دقيقة على الأكثر بطريقة الحدر).

الوقت اللازم فى هذا اليوم: ١١٦ دقيقة ( موزعة على اليوم وفى الصلوات).
أيعجز أحدنا على أن يستقطع ١١٦ دقيقة من يوم مقداره ١٤٤٠ دقيقة؟!!!!!



نموذج ( ٦): يوم الأحد فى حياة رجل يحفظ  الصفحة الواحدة والثمانين ( الحفظ يبدأ من الصفحة رقم ٣ من المصحف طبعة  الملك فهد يستثنى الصفحة رقم ١ و ٢ من المصحف الشريف ؛ سورة الفاتحة وبداية  سورة البقرة):

١-حفظ الصفحة الواحدة والثمانين ( ١٥ دقيقة) 
٢- مراجعة القريب: مراجعة ال ٢٠ صفحة الملاصقة لصفحة الحفظ؛ من ص ٦٣ إلى ص٨٢ ((٢٠ دقيقة)) 
٣- مراجعة البعيد : لم يتكون إلا ٢٠ صفحة من ال ٤٠ صحفة الخاصة بيوم الأحد (  ٢٠ دقيقة) وهى من ص ٤٣ إلى ص ٦٢ ؛ لاحظ أنك راجعت فى يوم السبت ال ٤٠ صفحة  . الخاصة به ( من ص ٣ إلى ص ٤٢)
٤- التحضير القبلى: الصفحة الواحدة والثمانين ( ١٥ دقيقة).
٥- التحضير الليلى: للصفحة الثانية والثمانين ( ١٥ دقيقة) واستماع إن أمكن ( ١٠ مرات لمدة ١٠ دقائق).
٦- التحضير الأسبوعى: قراءة ال ٧ صفحات التى سيتم حفظها الأسبوع الذى يلى أسبوع الحفظ ( ١٠ دقائق ).
٧- التحضير الشهرى (القراءة المستمرة ): جزأين ( ٤٠ دقيقة على الأكثر بطريقة الحدر).

الوقت اللازم فى هذا اليوم: ١٣٥ دقيقة ( موزعة على اليوم وفى الصلوات).
أيعجز أحدنا على أن يستقطع ١٣٥ دقيقة من يوم مقداره ١٤٤٠ دقيقة؟!!!!!



الحلقة رقم -6- والأخيرة من شرح الحصون الخمسة: شرح الحصن الخامس- الحفظ- الجزء الثانى



تم بحمد الله

----------


## أم كريم

ما شاء الله طريقة رائعة لأصحاب الهمم العالية أسأل الله أن يجعلنا منهم جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------

